# Giveaways



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i was wondering what ur guys's opinions are on these giveaways. there fun and i thank everyone for supporting them but on the big giveaways like the snow spread one, i think that we should be putting a restriction on them such as must have min 25 posts, or min 50 posts or something becuase if u look at it a bunch of people with one or two post get in on these things but you never see them posting there opinions or anything there just registerd so they can try and win the stuff. this is just my opinion. i was wondering if anyone else feels the same way?????? But i still love nodak for providing me the chance to chat with ppl from around the US to learn and share knowledge about hunting.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What difference does it make how many posts a guy makes? I disagree with you.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

the reason i used a min amount of posts is becuase then we know that they signed up to be part of nodak outdoors not just for the great giveaways.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

Well then how about making it for supporting members only?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree with hunterda, should be for supporting members only!! :beer:

That would hopefully increase the support for the site. Not just adding guests!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Using minimum number of posts as a requirement just promotes a bunch of number padding crap posts.

I say let everyone have a chance as long as they are signed up......or make it for supporting members only.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd have to agree supporting members only! Then I might actually have a chance at winning. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO, they should be for everyone. If some guy with 2 posts wins or not he will probably be visiting the site more frequently which builds more business for Nodak outdoors.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I agree with purepower because some people could sign up nermous amount of times and we wouldn't know it. O well it don't really matter to me, it gets new people to join the great site.


----------



## SwampHunter (Feb 3, 2004)

I signed up a long time ago and had a few posts. My computer went down awhile back and just logged back in about a wekk ago. 
I would post now, but alot of threads aren't threads that I like to reply to. When I first joined there were alot of good questions being asked.

So some other folks do sign up for the free giveaways. It just draws more folks to the site and that's what you want. I know the sponsers want more members here. :beer: 
I guess if you don't want folks just signing up, you could always make the site pay to play and support it out of your own pocket.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

The Contests and games in my eyes should be like this: They can and should be for anyone in my eyes: today I was in Fargo to get my taxes done and passed a sign (I swear to you ) that said: "Sign up for Nodakoutdoors.com they have an E tree"......"helping your chances to hunt/fish in the outdoors" THis sign is located on University Ave. 
In my mind the minor "winning" that is involved, pays dividens when advertising like this is out there! Chris, you have a following unlike any other, and for that I say good for you! I about puked when I saw the sign, this was not a paid advertisement this was simply guys wanting to spread the word! You are doing a great thing for ND and I think that getting guys on the site whether once of 5,000 times...you are helping the outdoors! Leave it up to anyone in my eyes...the 2 time poster who wins is going to be the 2,000 times poster who advocates! Just my opinoin.
NSO


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I think that some of you are way out of line. You have a very narrow
view and not seeing what the big picture is.

I think it is graceous that Mr. Hustad shares a sponors gift with us. He
could probably kept it himself, but that is not what Mr. Hustad is all about.
He is a very honest individual.

A gift from a sponor is about an adverticement for themselfs and they
want to do something for what they believe in.

I think everyone should be able to put their name in the hat, but only once

:wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Should be for anyone.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

hey guys thanks for ur opinions i doesnt matter to me so much but i also wanted to see if i could rise some of ur bloodpressures and get a topic on this stuff goin......i still kinda lean twoard the having some requirments for the bigger gifts......i really want to thank nodakoutdoors for the great giveaways.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very good exposure for the site... welcome alll!!!! 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I say supporting members only and you should have to put your location.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to have to agree with Buckseye, It is very good exposure for the site and the sponsor,
Lets face it one reason I am a sponsor is I believe in this site and its goals, and also for my biz.A sponsor wants his name and or product out there for everyone to see and use.For instance the snow spread ...I dont think the sponsor would care if someone from timbucktwo won it because the sponsor is getting advertisment when ever the winner uses his spread.

Also my wife and I would also like to thank Chris for the opportunity to be sponsors of this site.(its an honor) and were proud to be accepted as sponsors ..........Thank you Chris Hustad!!!!


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

I signed up last year and I haven't posted many times but I read posts all the time on here. I guess I am what they call a lurker. I am not a professional waterfowler so I just like to read the posts and learn frome otehr people. If I knew more I might post some more information. I guess I would be on the other side of not limiting to a number of posts... But hey I never win anything anyway so it probably wouldn't make one bit of difference. It's just nice knowing there is a chance.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I for one agree with PorkChop about having to have your location. Why is it such a big thing not to put what State you live in? I for one would like to know where someone comes from when they post. Back to the subject. I have my feelings about all this and alot of people made good points. So To save an ear sore, I'll just keep my feelings about it quiet.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I think everyone should have a shot at winning. Maybe just give supporting members a better chance, like two entries in the drawing??
I also don't like the minimum posts. I'm here every day, mostly to seek advice, not ramble about every topic that gets posted. I have learned more from this site than any previous outdoor site. I also understand that if everybody posted as often as I do, it would be a pretty boring site!! Hell, keep it like it is! :beer: 
Troller1
Menoken


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i think only people who use the characters such as :beer: or :sniper: :sniper: should be able to win :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

i think alot of the people with not many posts could perhaps jsut be lurkers. Alot of people dont post at all and just get on to read and look.

I do see your point though.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

IMO, I believe it should be for supporting members. For a small fee you're helping out a great site and can really add to the sport w/in this state and beyond.

You don't have to have a specific number of posts to be a supporting member, nor is there a time requirement.

There is a reason why they are call "supporting" members.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Competition runs high even in a giveaway for the true and mighty sportsmen and women. Some people don't want to share an even chance with anyone I guess! 8)


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Some calls were given away on www.DedGoose.com for Christmass, and some guys surfing are still posting to be added without reading it was over 12-04.. Some winners dont go back to check if they won..are asked for an addy,and pass up the win. Makes you wonder.

By the way, there's a free call raffle on www.ContestCaller.com 
On the Callers forum


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Open to all I say. This is Chris' game and he makes the rules. My sand box, my rules. I think they are fair to all and should be kept as is.

Chris, thanks for the site and I am proud to be a member. How 'bout a sticker? :wink:


----------

